
Introducing #EdgeBug: File web platform bugs with a Tweet - okket
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/08/11/edgebug-twitter/
======
randomfool
Hopefully they've also gotten better people triaging the bugs than in the
past.

Too many times I've opened one-liner JS bugs with references to the
specification that get closed because they need a public website to repro.
I've even had bugs which link to the failing W3C spec test get closed as 'not
repro'.

I used to work at MS and was often thanked for the quality of the bugs I
opened (frequently IE bugs!). They must have different people triaging the
publicly submitted bugs because I'm pretty sure they don't know how to even
open the dev tools.

~~~
NegativeLatency
Sounds like Microsoft.

~~~
gregwhitworth
The Edge platform team will be triaging them, I am one of them that has been
triaging them. One suggestion is to ensure that it is truly a reduction, we
built this for webdevs that have reductions and just don't want to file them
and we don't want to miss out on those.

On your statement though regarding them being closed out. How long ago was
that?

------
SmellTheGlove
I think this would be a nice thing to offer up as a product/service. As others
mentioned it's susceptible to noise, but they've found ways to reduce that. As
a person forced to use HP Quality Center for bug reporting, I'd be happy to
send a tweet with a link to JSFiddle instead.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
How will they deal with Twitter spambots that include random hashtags?

~~~
Touche
The article says how.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Namely, there's a set of sites like codepen, jsfiddle, etc. they'll take bugs
from. If a link to one of those isn't present, their bot ignores it. This is
how all the Microsoft people can use the hashtag to announce this without
invoking the bot.

I have an Edge bug right now waiting for debug, but sadly, this hashtag can't
help me, because it doesn't involve code or rendering, it's a browser UI flaw.

~~~
Touche
You can use the normal issue tracker for that.

------
VOYD
get free software testing now, just ask Microsoft how! ;)

